# Miller's Microplex



## dkfennell (Apr 19, 2005)

I just got a 5 lb bag and was about to begin calculating dosages, when I realized I don't have a balance to weigh it. Does anyone know what a tablespoon or teaspoon of Microplex weighs?


----------



## dkfennell (Apr 19, 2005)

Well, I found an answer at:

http://userwww.service.emory.edu/~jrevenn/Articles/dosing dry pmdd.html

1 tsp of Miller's Microplex weighs 4.4 grams.


----------



## dkfennell (Apr 19, 2005)

To continue with this conversation with myself: It appears that 4.4 grams/tsp is about 2x what the Fertilator assumes Microplex weighs (if I am calculating it right). 

So if anyone has actually weighed it, I'd still appreciate hearing.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Where did you get a 5 lbs bag from? That some good stuff and really hard to get.


----------



## dkfennell (Apr 19, 2005)

Email this guy: Colin Gagné, Customer Service Manager, Ag Supplies, OVS Vinyard & Ag Supplies. (They sell supplies for vinyards and orchards.):

[email protected]

He sold me a 5 lb bag for $21. The shipping and handling across country (they are in Oregon and I am in NY) was $13.75.

I don't know why this stuff is so hard to find. It's supposedly made (or distributed by a company in Pa) but it's labelled "product of UK." But the OVS company is very prompt and professional. No complaints.


----------



## opiesilver (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks. I've been paying out the nose for it.


----------



## dkfennell (Apr 19, 2005)

For those waiting for an answer to the question that started this thread, here's my result with small digital metric scale, just calibrated and with a claimed accurance of .05 grams:

1 teaspoon of Miller's Microplex is 3.7 grams

1 tablespoon is 11.0 grams.

The Microplex has been stored in very dry, dark container since I received it from UPS. Although the container was not airtight, the humidity here is so low that my lips are constantly chapped. (I mention this not for sympathy but to show that the samples were not moist.)

Darrell


----------

